# Cigars and teeth ache :(



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

I was just given the extremely bad news that i broke a molar but they didnt tell me what to do about it really
they said i broke one cusp but they dont know what else
do i still get to smoke:hungry:
what do you guys think and i know we got some edumacated people floating around the board


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Does it hurt at present time? Is the nerve exposed? Chances are if it doesn't hurt they will put a crown on it and you're good to go. Just don't do this,,,do not put super glue gel on it even though it will fill the gaping hole in the tooth and what is worse is explaining to the dentist as to why you would put super glue in there. I did this about 15 years ago and my dentist still howls with laughter when he sees me. He always keeps a tube on the tray for me to see it when I go for a visit and tells me,,,"All these dental tools and 6 years of dental school and it all comes down to super glue ",,,,,,

I usually will tell him to fkuc himself and the Pakistani dental school he graduated from. He's a funny guy and we trade insults the whole time I am there and he even goes as far as scheduling me the last patient of the day and we have a cigar and beer after my appt.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I would lite up a small cigar to see. dont burn an Opus or something good to have to put it out


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

dravensghost said:


> I was just given the extremely bad news that i broke a molar but they didnt tell me what to do about it really
> they said i broke one cusp but they dont know what else
> do i still get to smoke:hungry:
> what do you guys think and i know we got some edumacated people floating around the board


dont do it...just for the fact that there may be a slight crack and the smoke may leave a deposit...just hold out for a couple of days...


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks guys i guess i wait
and thanks for the story gary that had me crackin up :lol: :roflmao:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I smoked when I had my teeth pulled and no problems,IF it hurts don't do it!


----------



## Tampadave (Oct 17, 2008)

When I cracked my molars (3 of 'em, I used to grind my teeth). My dentist told me not to smoke, the smoke (probably the nicotine) can cause an infection.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Cigary must be a junior dentist-
True-If the tooth doesn't hurt you will probably just need a crown (cap) on it--As far as the gars go-smoke away (I sanction it)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Cigary must be a junior dentist-
> True-If the tooth doesn't hurt you will probably just need a crown (cap) on it--As far as the gars go-smoke away (I sanction it)


Certainly not a junior dentist even though I have put in more dental experience than a family of 3 should ever want to. Crowns are a piece of cake it is the root canal beforehand that usually is the trauma. Root canals should never hurt as it is because if the dentist takes his time he should not be in there banging around in the root area as most do because it is convenient for them to get in and get out. A good dentist will be able to do a root canal without any pain afterwards, it just takes him more time.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

dravensghost said:


> thanks guys i guess i wait
> and thanks for the story gary that had me crackin up :lol: :roflmao:


Hey Dan, if you think that was funny try this one on for size. I have had more dental experience than anyone should ever deal with in one lifetime but this story comes to mind as well. I had one dentist in the EAst Bay area of San Francisco give me a shot of novacaine to numb my back molars to do some work. To numb that area requires a few shots right? Well, he's talking to his dental assistant and shooting me up at the same time when I feel this trickling of fluid on my shoulder and I'm thinking, this can't be right. So, I slowly turn my head and peer out of the corner of my eye and the needle has poked thru my lower right cheek and squirting "juice" on my shoulder. I tap the dentist with my hand and he stops and looks at me and I tell him unless my molar has roots into my shoulder I am not going to get numb. He's all apologetic and nervous at this point and I take the napkin thingie from around my neck and tell him I will see him never and don't bother billing me for this visit and I won't sue him for gross negligence.

I love dental work and stories.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Hey Dan, if you think that was funny try this one on for size. I have had more dental experience than anyone should ever deal with in one lifetime but this story comes to mind as well. I had one dentist in the EAst Bay area of San Francisco give me a shot of novacaine to numb my back molars to do some work. To numb that area requires a few shots right? Well, he's talking to his dental assistant and shooting me up at the same time when I feel this trickling of fluid on my shoulder and I'm thinking, this can't be right. So, I slowly turn my head and peer out of the corner of my eye and the needle has poked thru my lower right cheek and squirting "juice" on my shoulder. I tap the dentist with my hand and he stops and looks at me and I tell him unless my molar has roots into my shoulder I am not going to get numb. He's all apologetic and nervous at this point and I take the napkin thingie from around my neck and tell him I will see him never and don't bother billing me for this visit and I won't sue him for gross negligence.
> 
> I love dental work and stories.


I have heard a lot of dental stories before BUT not that one--Sheeech

Like the woman who said to the dentist -"I'd rather have a baby than be here" To which the dentist replies"Make up your mind so I know how to adjust the chair"

BADABING:drum:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

or..................................

A woman and her husband interrupted their vacation to go to the dentist. "I want a tooth pulled, and I don't want Novacaine because I'm in a big hurry," the woman said. "Just extract the tooth as quickly as possible, and we'll be on our way." The dentist was quite impressed. "You're certainly a courageous woman," he said. "Which tooth is it?" The woman turned to her husband and said, "Show him your tooth, dear." 


Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow what great stories yall got
ive actually had my last three fillings done without novacaine cause they gave me a 25% discount :lol:
and boy gary what a dental history!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

dravensghost said:


> wow what great stories yall got
> ive actually had my last three fillings done without novacaine cause they gave me a 25% discount :lol:
> and boy gary what a dental history!


Tell me about it, Dan. I have had 50 years of dental hell stories and I haven't told you the best. You have to imagine what the mental state of someone would be when they choose to have super glue in their molar rather than have a dentist fix it. When I was about 25 years old and visiting a dentist in KC for a broken molar the dentist tells me, "Look, let's save you some money and I will pull it instead of putting a crown on it because it's just a wisdom tooth and you really don't need it." I said, sure, g'head. He goes into his tooth pulling position with this what looks like a pair of channel lock pliers and grabs ahold. Now remember, a wisdom tooth has like 4 roots and takes a little more than brute strength to get them out as most people go to oral surgeons. I see this guy put one foot against the chair and brace himself and then starts pulling when ,,,,,,^^^CRACK^^^,,,,,you guessed it, he broke it off at the gumline and then yells,,,Shit!!!!! I look at him and say,,,"What?" Now he's really frustrated because he knows we're both f'd. What started as a simple one tooth extraction at 11 am turned into a marathon of drilling, pulling chunks of tooth out pieces at a time til around 3:00 pm

My jaw looked like Frankensteins and it hurt so bad I took almost all of the vicodin he wrote out for me for the next 3 days.

Want to hear more cuz I have them? I finally found a dentist here in Atlanta who is amazing and has fixed a lifetime of bulls$ht dentistry as he is known as the 'painless dentist'. I sit there with tons of gas and sedation and never know jack until I am in the car back home.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Not that every situation is like all others, but I had a broken tooth with no ill effects from smoking.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yikes;;;;;;;;;


----------

